# What's your opinion on green eyed GSDs?



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

I was scrolling through social media, and I came across a breeder who posted an image of a dark brown GSD with green eyes, stating how rare they are and basically
marketing them. I didn't even realize GSDs could be that shade of brown or even have green eyes. Experienced breeders, what kind of genetics are involved and what are your thoughts on a GSD of that colour?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

The AKC standard says about eyes: "The color is as dark as possible". Green eyes would be a fault.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I've seen yellow eyes in dilute-colored GSDs. I've seen blue eyes in some gsd mixes. But I don't think I've ever seen a dog of any kind with green eyes?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My opinion on "green eyed" shepherds is that Photoshop was used. My guess is that that "green" is actually a light amber or appears to be because of coat color. It's a fault. It should not be marketed. And one single quality should never be bred for.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I know one GSD that has 1 green eye. It's quite striking but was a total surprise to the owner and breeder.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

is the dog a liver? 

the dog could have a serious eye condition -- pannus or some ulceration.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

carmspack said:


> is the dog a liver?
> 
> the dog could have a serious eye condition -- pannus or some ulceration.


Nope a black sable. Has been to multiple vets including ophthalmologist. Nothing wrong with the eye at all. It's just green.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

how do I see a picture?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm with Carmen -- when I see a GSD with green eyes, my instinct is to have a vet ophthalmologist look at the dog too. I'm glad the one gsdsar knows has already been checked out.

I once had a bi-colored foster dog who looked like he had normal colored eyes when you looked at him straight on, but at certain angles, in certain lighting conditions, they looked green to me. I kept noticing it and thinking his eye color was off. It was not a normal reflective color for a GSD. 

Other people kept telling me they couldn't see what I was seeing, and it must just be a trick of the light because in good light, straight on, the dog looked normal...until one evening the dog bumped into the side of the dog door in low light because he couldn't quite see where it was. It turned out that he had early PRA -- the green that I was seeing was actually from the disease.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

carmspack said:


> how do I see a picture?


Not sure. It's not my dog and I am not going to share his pics on a public forum. He is 2 yo and training as an HRD dog. Perfectly healthy.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

hazel eyes like the dogue de bordeaux would have?

owl - eyes -- just too light for the standard .


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Magwart said:


> I'm with Carmen -- when I see a GSD with green eyes, my instinct is to have a vet ophthalmologist look at the dog too. I'm glad the one gsdsar knows has already been checked out.
> 
> I once had a bi-colored foster dog who looked like he had normal colored eyes when you looked at him straight on, but at certain angles, in certain lighting conditions, they looked green to me. I kept noticing it and thinking his eye color was off. It was not a normal reflective color for a GSD.
> 
> Other people kept telling me they couldn't see what I was seeing, and it must just be a trick of the light because in good light, straight on, the dog looked normal...until one evening the dog bumped into the side of the dog door in low light because he couldn't quite see where it was. It turned out that he had early PRA -- the green that I was seeing was actually from the disease.


I was going to say, it sounds like PRA. I had an Italian Greyhound with it, and her eyes glowed green.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Here's a link to the photo I was talking about - I took the image and put it on Imgur since Photobucket is likely no longer a good way to share photos... https://imgur.com/gallery/XuBCF

I won't list the kennel name or anything so as no breeder bashing occurs. 

Personally when I see GSDs this colour and with green eyes, I consider it a fault and feel kind of sorry for the person who likely ended up paying thousands more for the rare colour...


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Femfa said:


> Here's a link to the photo I was talking about - I took the image and put it on Imgur since Photobucket is likely no longer a good way to share photos... https://imgur.com/gallery/XuBCF
> 
> I won't list the kennel name or anything so as no breeder bashing occurs.
> 
> Personally when I see GSDs this colour and with green eyes, I consider it a fault and feel kind of sorry for the person who likely ended up paying thousands more for the rare colour...


This dog looks like a liver to me...


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Yep, it's a liver. Just darker than what I've normally seen. With marketed green eyes apparently.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes, definitely a liver! Look at the brown nose.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Femfa said:


> Yep, it's a liver. Just darker than what I've normally seen. With marketed green eyes apparently.


Not that the dog isn't good looking, but I sure do hate seeing these dogs being marketed as something special. And worse yet... specifically bred for.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

beautiful liver --- dilution factor

so read this - won't make your brown eyes blue -- https://www.sciencealert.com/this-is-how-blue-eyes-get-their-colour


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

There is an awful lot of green in that photo. I have a feeling those eyes wouldn't look quite so green in a different picture or on a lighter dog. They just look very pale to me, a light brown instead of dark brown eyes.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

not that unusual for a dilution -- 

all you have to do is google - chocolate labs with green eyes and hundreds come up Introducing Koda - 9 week old Chocolate Lab ... and his dad 

seen lots of it myself


there is a breeder developing a blue gsd"type" with green eyes


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Eye colour is way too complex. I always find it entertaining when people try to explain it with punnet squares. My family is a perfect example of why it doesn't work - my dad had dark brown eyes, my mom has blue. Both my siblings have blue and I have hazel. And go figure, my brother has black hair, fair skin, and piercing blue eyes. Quite the colour combination. 

I would be scared to get a puppy from someone making a speciality type of GSD... I feel like the genetic diversity would be exceptionally low. If you mix a liver with a liver, are you guaranteed a liver? Or blue with blue? And how would you know if either of those dogs are healthy/of quality breeding considering they're so rare? Those are just my thoughts, though.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

carmspack said:


> not that unusual for a dilution --
> 
> 
> there is a breeder developing a blue gsd"type" with green eyes


BLEEEEaaaagggh! :silly:


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

eerily good looking dogs though --- Blue Bay Shepherds --- History - *Blue Bay Shepherds
bred for pet and companion .

not "casual" breeding --- well considered - over 20 years of study


----------



## Kelly_Jean (Oct 25, 2017)

Kazel said:


> There is an awful lot of green in that photo. I have a feeling those eyes wouldn't look quite so green in a different picture or on a lighter dog. They just look very pale to me, a light brown instead of dark brown eyes.


I agree, I think they're maybe more of a honey color. Also, the dog pictured is liver colored, I personally have never been fond of liver colored GSD's but that pup is actually very pretty; almost like a chocolate color. Neat photo!


----------



## pashana (Nov 18, 2015)

My dog has very light eye color. OK, this pic IS not The best, but jos colour IS like very light Honey. 
I really dont think purebred gsd to have green eyes.genetically impossible. 
For example, My gsd LINE IS working LINE, which contains long LINE ipo dogs. And there are, rottweiler in his pedigree. Very much far away, and only on fathers pedigree but still. And many generations yonger, i still think it shows off.


----------

